# Caution: take all necessary tests.



## NO1Batgirl (Oct 7, 2002)

For the first few years of symptoms I refused to get a colonscopy done because I was so sure this was all psychosomatic hence IBS. It got so bad that I decided to get the colonscopy done and an upper GI. The doc found ulcers in my colon and I'm moreso at risk for Crohn's disease diagnosis. I have to go back to the hospital for more tests and I'm so scared now that I found out this isn't IBS anymore.







So everyone, please, if not diagnosed properly with IBS, please take a chance on getting tested. Oh, and also I'd like to thank everyone for comforting me in my pseudo-IBS woes, it is really great to know that I'm not alone in these embarrassing intestinal probs.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, your right. You really do need to be diagnosed properly... there are loads of conditions that mimic IBS that can be more serious.Make sure you see a GI. Its worth it in the long run.Don't worry Bat, if there is anything wrong with you i am sure there will be a way of controlling it and making sure you are ok. Try not to worry... Have a look on the IBD forum- ask them some questions! They will be more helpful than i can be at this time.Spliffy


----------

